# Black Phantom...original? I don't know...



## HARPO (Oct 22, 2020)

A guy is selling this as an original, but the tank decal is wrong for anything but a 1959 model...but then the chain guard decal is wrong for a 1959. He said that the letter in the Serial number is "D" which I think makes it a 1952. I'm totally confused.

What do you experts think?


----------



## HARPO (Oct 22, 2020)

To much money for me at $1,000 even if it is mostly real.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks like the left half of the tank is not original to the bike...as you noted has the '59 decal.  Everything else seems to be legit except for the recovered seat.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 22, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Looks like the left half of the tank is not original to the bike...as you noted has the '59 decal.  Everything else seems to be legit except for the recovered seat.




Thank you! In the real world, what would be a fair price for this?


----------



## ballooney (Oct 22, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Thank you! In the real world, what would be a fair price for this?




I would think in the $600-700 range would be fair. In essence you need a tank and a seat to make it correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Oct 22, 2020)

Maybe under that vinyl is the original leather?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Oct 22, 2020)

He said "$900 is as low as I would go" the other day. I said "thank you very much anyway". And thank you for opinion and summation of the bike. 

At least I know it's almost all real. Now if he would just come down to $600...


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2020)

HARPO said:


> He said "$900 is as low as I would go" the other day. I said "thank you very much anyway". And thank you for opinion and summation of the bike.
> 
> At least I know it's almost all real. Now if he would just come down to $600...



Do a Phantom search in the classifieds here and see what you get for $900.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Despite the faults I think $900 is a very fair price for this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Oct 23, 2020)

My wife is OK with me buying bikes, she really is, knowing that some of them go off to another home. However...convincing her that I want to spend $900 on a bike I intend to keep is suicide, lol...


----------



## phantom (Oct 23, 2020)

It isn't a 59 but a pretty nice bike for $900 compared to what you see listed for $1,300 - $1,600 or so....I think it's worth what he is asking. Come up a hundred and ask him to come down a hundred. Locally I would be all over it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2020)

My girlfriend would be estatic if all I spent was $900 on a bike!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 23, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> My girlfriend would be estatic if all I spent was $900 on a bike!




Lucky You! But I'm 68, and she sees no need for this Hobby that takes up so much room. 

Hey, I had a high of 52 bikes at one point. I'm down to just about 30 or so now.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> It isn't a 59 but a pretty nice bike for $900 compared to what you see listed for $1,300 - $1,600 or so....I think it's worth what he is asking. Come up a hundred and ask him to come down a hundred. Locally I would be all over it.




Figured out it's a '52.


----------



## phantom (Oct 23, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Lucky You! But I'm 68, and she sees no need for this Hobby that takes up so much room.
> 
> Hey, I had a high of 52 bikes at one point. I'm down to just about 30 or so now.



At 68 I'd tell my girlfriend I have lived long enough to do what I want to do. She would have a choice not me.


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> At 68 I'd tell my girlfriend I have lived long enough to do what I want to do. She would have a choice not me.



right? lmao


----------



## Nashman (Oct 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> At 68 I'd tell my girlfriend I have lived long enough to do what I want to do. She would have a choice not me.



Sounds like a conversation my G/F and I had about a week ago, just before my '37 Dayton showed up. Then I went out and bought a vintage 1963 Fender Tremolux amplifier following an Ebay purchase of a Gibson Les Paul guitar. Last count ( it's not a race/contest, I can't help myself, no one else will?)  21 bicycles, 11 guitars, 5 amps and I'm only 63. Do you think I made my point? I made my choice.

Some pics under comment #24.  Please don't think I'm "boasting" about my insanity to buy neat stuff, or what I have because that's not my intent. I've been at this about 40 years/finally retired, and my stuff is a fraction of what some people have, can afford, or justify. I drive ( I do have a nice '57 Nash) a 2005 rusted Chev Venture van, and live a pretty simple life, just spent what I have on cool stuff. I think many can relate. At the end of the day, it's just "stuff" and I'd sell it in a minute to help family/friends needs if it came to that. Health and Love and freedom in your life is what's valuable.









						Sunday's Show and Tell ...10/18/20 | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

This one followed me home from the Hurts swap yesterday! 1899 Hartford Pattern 19. Thank you Brant.




					thecabe.com


----------



## HARPO (Oct 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> At 68 I'd tell my girlfriend I have lived long enough to do what I want to do. She would have a choice not me.



 Lol...you don't think you'll be married by 68?!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 23, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Lol...you don't think you'll be married by 68?!



Possible divorced a few times also....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 23, 2020)

*A 1959 Phantom would have the bolt through springer not the earlier version as this bicycle does - and the serial number would be on the rear dropout ..*


----------



## phantom (Oct 23, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Lol...you don't think you'll be married by 68?!



Been married 50 years last May...A wife is different than a girlfriend


----------



## Nashman (Oct 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> Been married 50 years last May...A wife is different than a girlfriend



I had 29 years under my belt with my 1st and only Wife, somewhat amicable split ( she wanted out/hooked up with a neighbour?) then I coasted a couple years, now have a wonderful G/F, 5 years together share a home and a life. No matter, Wife or G/F it's a balancing act. Honesty and compromise. We share the space, and I use a bit more. I pay a bit more of the bills so it evens out.


----------



## phantom (Oct 26, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Possible divorced a few times also....



Married 50 years last May......... Fortunately We haven't had any arguments, discussions or even conversations, over money in well over 40 years.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 27, 2020)

phantom said:


> Married 50 years last May......... Fortunately We haven't had any arguments, discussions or even conversations, over money in well over 40 years.



Amazing.  Good for you. It was always an issue with my Ex., although we never suffered, or did the kids. Money can be the route of all evil, or a key to less stress. A hobby is fine, but if you are coming up short for the necessary $$ for living expenses, supporting children, and the basics, one needs to look at reality. It's a partnership and monetary factors need to be laid out, married/ G/F, B/F whatever. I found a joint acct. for house expenses, bills etc. worked, then separate accts., or split the bills proportionate to income. I'd be angry if I was in a relationship paying most of the bills and my other 1/2 was throwing money at a hobby and not carrying their weight.


----------



## phantom (Oct 27, 2020)

When someone is spending food money etc: then it's not a hobby, it's an addiction.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 27, 2020)

I tell newly married guys to treat her like a goddess and do half of the housework and you can't go wrong.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2020)

I offered the guy $700...a few days ago...no response. Oh well.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 29, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I tell newly married guys to treat her like a goddess and do half of the housework and you can't go wrong.



Good call, also for long established/married couples. Housework/yardwork has no gender attachment. Equal rights, equal work. If kids are involved, that parenting chore should be shared as well. Work as a team. The benefits will be worth it.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 2, 2020)

Stay aft


HARPO said:


> He said "$900 is as low as I would go" the other day. I said "thank you very much anyway". And thank you for opinion and summation of the bike.
> 
> At least I know it's almost all real. Now if he would just come down to $600...



stay after him and wear him down! Show him 600$... that get me sometimes! Show him the money! You might be glad you did!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 3, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Stay aft
> 
> stay after him and wear him down! Show him 600$... that get me sometimes! Show him the money! You might be glad you did!



 I offered $700 and it wasn't enough.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Stay aft
> 
> stay after him and wear him down! Show him 600$... that get me sometimes! Show him the money! You might be glad you did!



Not everyone sells because they need money. If I get low balled I break contact and wait for a serious buyer.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 3, 2020)

I'd just wait, maybe he'll contact you or the right bike will pop up! Usually happens to me. Bikes are like buses, you miss one and in a half-hour another will be coming around the corner!! Good luck...


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 3, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I'd just wait, maybe he'll contact you or the right bike will pop up! Usually happens to me. Bikes are like buses, you miss one and in a half-hour another will be coming around the corner!! Good luck...



Actually it's women, but that works...


----------

